# Survey of a Student in the field of 3D printing for classic car spare parts



## classic.research (Apr 1, 2021)

Dear Classic Car Friends,

My name is Lukas, I am 24 years old and I come from Munich. Classic cars have been inspiring me ever since I put my feet on the pedals. I have decided to turn my hobby into a job. I am currently on this path:
I have been doing a research master’s degree at Stellenbosch University SA for a year. My topic is the use of 3D printing to produce spare parts for classic cars. The aim of my research is to develop a method to identify spare parts for 3D printing. In addition to the usual factors such as size, material, and function, up to 10 other factors are analysed in this method. To test my method, I need data from classic car owners who have problems with the supply of spare parts. For this purpose, I would like to ask you to take part in my 10-minute survey:






Spare Part Survey for Classic Cars







redcap.sun.ac.za





Important note: This is not an advertisement for a service, and I have no financial benefit from your participation. Your participation only serves the community and the completion of my master’s degree.
At the end of the survey, you have the opportunity to take part in a raffle for a personalized, 3D-printed emblem with your car and your name.

Thank you for your interest in my work and thank you in advance for your participation!

Please do not hesitate to ask me any further questions.


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

Here pretty soon, electric cars will omit gas cars. Electric b12 would be neat, but not as much fun😥
I can't even find a picture of a rear parcel deck for a 1987 Nissan Sentra hatchback. Just btdubs


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

NuevaGallinas said:


> Here pretty soon, electric cars will omit gas cars.


Not until you can fuel one up without taking a two-hour-plus lunch. The real future will be hydrogen fuel cell hybrids, which unlike plug-in EV's have a completely green motive profile (water out the tailpipe). Problem is, that won't happen until someone figures out how to crack methane into hydrogen (and soot carbon for the garden) onboard the vehicle. That way you can fuel up with safe house gas and not dangerous hydrogen with its ridiculously-low flash point. Georgia Tech is doing some very interesting research in that regard, but governments should frankly be throwing a lot more money at it. Think for a moment about the gross incongruity of the Chinese building a new coal-fired power plant once a week and then driving around in plug-in EV's. What do _those_ footprints look like? Pretty scary!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Just so we aren't complete hijackers, the OP might want to investigate all the "faux woodgrain" dash parts for Nissan Pathfinders from '04 back to the 90's. The woodgrain plastic Nissan used was subject to severe embrittlement and became literally impossible to remove without damage after a decade or so. In consequence, thousands of beloved old Pathies are driving around with cracked and patched-up dash parts that the owners would love to replace but can't.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

VStar650CL said:


> Just so we aren't complete hijackers, the OP might want to investigate all the "faux woodgrain" dash parts for Nissan Pathfinders from '04 back to the 90's. The woodgrain plastic Nissan used was subject to severe embrittlement and became literally impossible to remove without damage after a decade or so. In consequence, thousands of beloved old Pathies are driving around with cracked and patched-up dash parts that the owners would love to replace but can't.


They are started to do that, already, in the R51 Pathfinder LE's.. Ask me how I know!


----------



## Angela Lifman (May 17, 2021)

classic.research said:


> Dear Classic Car Friends,
> 
> My name is Lukas, I am 24 years old and I come from Munich. Classic cars have been inspiring me ever since I put my feet on the pedals. I have decided to turn my hobby into a job. I am currently on this path:
> I have been doing a research master’s degree at Stellenbosch University SA for a year. My topic is the use of 3D printing to produce spare parts for classic cars. The aim of my research is to develop a method to identify spare parts for 3D printing. In addition to the usual factors such as size, material, and function, up to 10 other factors are analysed in this method. To test my method, I need data from classic car owners who have problems with the supply of spare parts. For this purpose, I would like to ask you to take part in my 10-minute survey:
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have a classic car. But I really like the topic of your research, I would read it.


----------



## Angela Lifman (May 17, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Not until you can fuel one up without taking a two-hour-plus lunch. The real future will be hydrogen fuel cell hybrids, which unlike plug-in EV's have a completely green motive profile (water out the tailpipe). Problem is, that won't happen until someone figures out how to crack methane into hydrogen (and soot carbon for the garden) onboard the vehicle. That way you can fuel up with safe house gas and not dangerous hydrogen with its ridiculously-low flash point. Georgia Tech is doing some very interesting research in that regard, but governments should frankly be throwing a lot more money at it. Think for a moment about the gross incongruity of the Chinese building a new coal-fired power plant once a week and then driving around in plug-in EV's. What do _those_ footprints look like? Pretty scary!


Then we will wait until Tesla makes a technological breakthrough🙂


----------



## NuevaGallinas (Mar 26, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Not until you can fuel one up without taking a two-hour-plus lunch. The real future will be hydrogen fuel cell hybrids, which unlike plug-in EV's have a completely green motive profile (water out the tailpipe). Problem is, that won't happen until someone figures out how to crack methane into hydrogen (and soot carbon for the garden) onboard the vehicle. That way you can fuel up with safe house gas and not dangerous hydrogen with its ridiculously-low flash point. Georgia Tech is doing some very interesting research in that regard, but governments should frankly be throwing a lot more money at it. Think for a moment about the gross incongruity of the Chinese building a new coal-fired power plant once a week and then driving around in plug-in EV's. What do _those_ footprints look like? Pretty scary!


Dude you are not kidding. I thought the same thing about coal factories and dirty energy. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not dirty. You think you're driving an electric vehicle that has clean energy, meanwhile the factory that produced that energy is nasty and terrible for the environment. Like you said, in countries like China where Coal Energy is still all right to do. And just because I don't live in China doesn't mean the energy isn't dirty here either. Unless we become 100% solar or wind powered. Which is a quandary, because you need energy to make those things too, especially since wind/solar in the grand scheme of things is still in its infancy. Definitely not opposed to hydrogen, as long as I don't blow up LOL


----------



## tonhanks22 (Dec 2, 2021)

It's cool what you do. This is the future and we cannot get away from it. I recently wrote an article about 3D printing in and I contacted the platform to rate my paper, I used ✔ Rate My Paper [Professional Essay Raters] for this. And fully studied the material to write. To be honest, it's not easy.


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

not a bad suggestion


----------



## Ancel2001 (4 mo ago)

The 3D printing process has now reached a new level, you can now reformat any object into a 3D model. This is very convenient for studies and research such as , which is worth visiting and learning a lot.


----------



## Ancel2001 (4 mo ago)

The 3D printing process


----------

